

Shapeways, “the Kinko’s of 3-D Printing,” Scores $5m From Union Square Ventures  - noahr
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662361/exclusive-shapeway-scores-5m-from-union-square-ventures-aims-to-be-etsy-of-3-d-printing

======
kiba
For hackers, Makerbot just slashed their price for their 3D printer. Their
starter kit is now 649 dollars, and the ultimate kit is about 900 dollars.
Apparently, they're going to announce a new 3D printer.
[http://blog.makerbot.com/2010/09/22/makerbot-cupcake-cnc-
sal...](http://blog.makerbot.com/2010/09/22/makerbot-cupcake-cnc-sale/)

(Not afflicted with makerbot in any way and still too poor to afford a Cupcake
CNC)

~~~
kevinholesh
Or use a 3D printing service like <http://cloudfab.com/> if you just like
making the 3D .stl files.

------
jonknee
Considering Kinko's isn't around anymore, that may not be the best brand name
to aspire to. But I guess if they get bought for $2.4b that's not the worst
thing that can happen :)

------
cliffkuang
Don't miss the video of the printed fabrics---Pretty awesome stuff.
Apparently, one designer is creating a bikini made out of it

~~~
jared314
Add a 3d scanner for personal sizing, and you could have a very nice custom
"clothing" store...with a two week delivery delay.

------
linerep43
rad

